# OT: Addie Bobkins passes away



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Perhaps some of you that grew up here may remember who Addie Bobkins was.

For those that don't know, he hosted "Popeye's Pier 12" on KPTV. It was this show that Ramblin' Rod would eventually take over for his kids show.

His real name was Bob Adkins.



















Link


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I use to love the Ramblin Rod Show growing up in the Portland area.....I think Ramblin Rod died a couple of years ago


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> I use to love the Ramblin Rod Show growing up in the Portland area.....I think Ramblin Rod died a couple of years ago


He did die a while back.

I think just about every kid growing up in Portland watched either Addie or Rod.

I was even on Rod's show once. I'll bet my mom still has a tape of that somewhere.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> He did die a while back.
> ...


is that the famous episode where some little punk kid brought a walk-man with him and was listening to Stevie Wonder? And kept shouting:

"I'm portlands favorite soul brother"?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I would start daydreaming about 2 in the afternoon about getting home, making a PB&J and watching Ramblin' Rod.

He was my hero. :king:

Rest in peace, man.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> I would start daydreaming about 2 in the afternoon about getting home, making a PB&J and watching Ramblin' Rod.
> 
> He was my hero. :king:
> ...


he used to be on tv in the afternoon? I always thought it was a morning show.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> he used to be on tv in the afternoon? I always thought it was a morning show.


I guess I was referring more to Popeye's Pier 12 (see banners, above)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

As they used to do on Hee-Haw (I think)..Ramblin Rod, we salute you!


Saaaaaa-looot!

:usa:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

It was strange, Ramblin' Rod was not entertaining but for some reason I had to watch. I guess you watch anything when you are a youngster. RIP.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder how long it'll be before the things that Rod used to wear on his jacket (which, for the life of me, I can't remember what they're called) will come back into "style".


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> It was strange, Ramblin' Rod was not entertaining but for some reason I had to watch. I guess you watch anything when you are a youngster. RIP Rod.


For whatever reason, I was always keeping an eye out for the cute girls in the studio audience.  ( :evil: )


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ramblin Rod's show was on in the afternoon until the mid 70's, when KPTV started airing it the next morning so the Kids could see them selfs on TV.

When it aired in the afternoon, it was on live.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I wonder how long it'll be before the things that Rod used to wear on his jacket (which, for the life of me, I can't remember what they're called) will come back into "style".


Buttons?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Buttons?


Yup.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Ramblin Rod was sooo corney. Remember the eyeglasses with your fingers, and he always sailed away on the ghetto boat:laugh: 


POp shop PoP is good for you!

Remember when the pop shop pop place used to be on 82nd? When they shut down it turned into THE STASH, how fitting:laugh: They had 5 foot bongs and tons of black lights, I always wondered how someone could smoke out of a 5 footer.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

A Comment...




> I thank the Ramblin’ Rod Show for my love of these classic cartoons. Ramblin’ Rod was a children’s show in Portland, Oregon, which played these cartoons (along with old Popeye cartoons). Ramblin’ Rod wore a brown sweater covered in buttons that children had given him over the years, and he “rode” onto the set in a tugboat (on wheels). He also brought enough kids into the studio to fill a small bleacher, played the cartoons for them to watch on monitors, and then did fun activities with the kids between cartoons.
> 
> Ramblin’ Rod had a “Smile Contest” on every show and gave away Chuck E. Cheese (a pizza parlor chain) coupons and other cool kid stuff to the winners. One of the producers, “Auntie Someone-or-other” would choose the winners, and the cameraman would zoom in on them, while the words “Smile Winner” flashed on the screen. My elementary school, Chief Joseph, would take each class on a field trip to the show every year. It was filmed in the late afternoon, but was shown the next morning before everyone had to leave for school. That was the best part—you could see yourself the next day! My favorite cartoons were the ones that offered characatures of celebrities or were spoofs of travelogues. I also loved Foghorn Leghorn, Buggs Bunny, and Daffy Duck (not so much when he was “daffy,” but when he was actually insane in his earliest cartoons).


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Some more pictures of Ramblin' Rod's show...


















Rod's sweater didn't always have buttons on it.



















From a great website called "Yesterday's KPTV"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

come on now, who doesn't remember this??









ah.. the memories..altho I think of trompie from MST3K fame

willamette week did this for him, after he died.


----------

